# Haruko Diamond- Sữa mát ngừa táo bón và hỗ trợ tăng cân



## BiosFocus (4/3/22)

*Sữa Mát là gì?*
Những năm đầu đời, hệ tiêu hóa của bé còn chưa hoàn thiện và đây chính là nguyên nhân gây nên các vấn đề về tiêu hóa ở bé yêu: dạ dày còn nằm ngang, cơ tâm vị (cổ dạ dày) còn chưa đủ mạnh để đóng mở hợp lý,… Điều này khiến bé dễ nôn trớ; thành ruột non nớt, chưa trưởng thành, nhu động ruột chưa thăng bằng, dễ bị tổn thương dẫn đến bé dễ rối loạn tiêu hóa, kém hấp thu, táo bón.
Hiểu một cách đơn giản thì sữa mát là loại sữa có vị ngọt tự nhiên, không chứa đường mía, thành phần chính có chứa các chất dinh dưỡng với nồng độ, mùi vị gần giống với sữa mẹ. Hương vị của sữa gần giống với sữa mẹ nên giúp trẻ làm quen dễ dàng hơn.
Đặc biệt, chúng không chứa các chất có thể gây ra các vấn đề khiến hệ tiêu hóa bị rối loạn như táo bón, sữa mát còn giúp trẻ tăng cân.
*Lợi ích của sữa mát cho bé*

*Cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột và hỗ trợ tiêu hóa*
Trong các loại sữa mát có chất HMO có vai trò như một loại thức ăn nuôi dưỡng cho các vi khuẩn có lợi, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe đường ruột cho bé. Từ đó giúp hệ vi sinh đường ruột được cân bằng. Ngoài ra, HMO còn ngăn chặn lại sự tấn công của các loại vi khuẩn có hại, bảo vệ bé khỏe mạnh.
_Trẻ nhỏ dễ bị tổn thương và gặp các vấn đề về đường tiêu hóa_

*Ngăn ngừa chứng táo bón ở trẻ*
Thành phần của sữa mát cho trẻ táo bón, tiêu hóa kém đều có chứa nhiều chất xơ hòa tan FOS, chất béo không dầu cọ. Đây là các thành phần cần thiết trong hầu hết các giai đoạn phát triển của cơ thể con người và đặc biệt có trong các loại sữa mát tăng cân cho bé có tác dụng làm phân trở nên mềm xốp, di chuyển dễ dàng và phòng ngừa táo bón cho bé. Chúng còn có các công dụng hỗ trợ tăng sức đề kháng cho hệ tiêu hóa nhờ các vi khuẩn có lợi kích thích hệ miễn dịch, tăng hấp thu canxi một cách toàn diện nhất.
*Sữa mát Haruko DIAMOND cho bé, ngừa táo bón và hỗ trợ tăng cân*




*Sữa* *Haruko Diamond* là loại sữa dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ từ 6 tháng đến 3 tuổi. Bước vào giai đoạn từ 6 tháng đến 3 tuổi, một hành trình mới cho mẹ và bé. Lúc này, bé cần rất nhiều dinh dưỡng với chế độ ăn nhiều nhóm thực phẩm hơn.
Dòng sữa Haruko Diamond được nghiên cứu dựa trên cơ địa và thể trạng thực tế của trẻ em Việt Nam. Do đó, sử dụng Haruko Diamond cho bé, các mẹ an tâm trẻ dễ hấp thụ và ít có nguy cơ dị ứng. Thành phần sữa chứa sữa non Colostrum cùng sự kết hợp của chiết xuất từ tổ yến Nhật Bản, DHA, Vitamin K2 giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ, tăng trưởng chiều cao, cân nặng, trẻ ăn ngon miệng và hấp thu, tiêu hóa tốt hơn.




_Sữa mát chiết xuất từ tổ yến Nhật Bản  cho bé, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và hỗ trợ tăng cân_
Vì vậy, bổ sung sữa Haruko Diamond  giúp bé tăng cường hệ xương, thúc đẩy tăng cường chiều cao toàn diện, bổ sung men vi sinh Probiotics giúp bé tăng cường sức khỏe đường ruột, tiêu hóa tốt hơn, xua tan nỗi lo táo bón. Bồi bổ sức khỏe, tăng cường sức đề kháng, kích thích sự thèm ăn, giúp trẻ ăn ngon và cải thiện tình trạng biếng ăn ở trẻ, Giúp trẻ tăng cân.
*Sữa Haruko Diamond – Dưỡng Chất Đến Từ Nhật Bản
Đơn vị phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng tại Việt Nam:*
Công Ty Cổ Phần Dinh Dưỡng A&T Việt Nam
Đ/c: Số 11, Ngõ 172, Phố Văn Hội, Phường Đức Thắng, Quận Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
– Hotline: 02466 587 750
- Website: http://www.suaharuko.com


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (7/3/22)

*Giải pháp nào khi bố mẹ không có thời gian giám sát con học online ?*
Hiện nay các con phải học online máy tính do dịch bệnh, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được sau mỗi giờ học các bé lên internet xem những nội dung gì ?
 Không gian Internet có rất nhiều "cạm bẫy" khiến bé dễ mê muội vùi đầu vào những web đen, game online ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
 Khi bố mẹ vì quá bận rộng công việc, hoặc khi bé truy cập máy tính ở phòng riêng, sẽ để lại một "lỗ hổng" lớn mà bố mẹ khó kiểm soát được
 Nhưng bố mẹ đừng lo, đã có VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên Internet với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
VAPU là công cụ hữu hiệu bố mẹ bảo vệ và quản lý con cái trên môi trường Internet, giúp con sử dụng máy tính đúng mục đích và lướt web lành mạnh.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
———
Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU





​


----------

